# Boards.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Buried Treasure....*

In this part of the build… burying the treasure…the Skull and Bones buttons…

I have started off by drilling a through hole in the centre of the curved end… yes I has a lot of confirmation that the curved end looked better… and then rounded over the edges..









Next … the holes were dug… OK I used a forstner bit to drill holes to bury the buttons…
You can see that even with no finish on this the timber is outstanding…

Here we see the buttons in the holes and 2-pac clear resin filling in the holes…









When this is dry… sand it flat and smooth… I take it up to 1500 grit and then oil the resin to make it crystal clear again…[sanding tends to dull and cloud the resin]

More on this later…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Buried Treasure....*
> 
> In this part of the build… burying the treasure…the Skull and Bones buttons…
> 
> ...


A bloody good job mate… LOL


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Buried Treasure....*
> 
> In this part of the build… burying the treasure…the Skull and Bones buttons…
> 
> ...


I was wondering how you were going to seal the booty. What kind of two part resin are you using? I have a project half finished on my bench that has an area that could use that type of sealing. As soon as I am able I will be looking into a sealant. 
Thanks Don


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Buried Treasure....*
> 
> In this part of the build… burying the treasure…the Skull and Bones buttons…
> 
> ...


Great idea Larry.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Buried Treasure....*
> 
> In this part of the build… burying the treasure…the Skull and Bones buttons…
> 
> ...


Lookin' good.

Watching what you are doing, I am keeping my eye out for objects that might be usefull for your portfolio of gizmos. I am trying to refine something now, and if it works out, I'll PM you. Don't hold your breath, last month was a woodworking no go for me due to work, etc.

Really enjoy your demos, keep it up…...........


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Buried Treasure....*
> 
> In this part of the build… burying the treasure…the Skull and Bones buttons…
> 
> ...


Man that is an "UGLY" glue job.

I hope that you are better on the rest of the work. OR, I'll give a $1.50 if you pay the postage to ship it to me.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Buried Treasure....*
> 
> In this part of the build… burying the treasure…the Skull and Bones buttons…
> 
> ...


That should be a popular design.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Buried Treasure....*
> 
> In this part of the build… burying the treasure…the Skull and Bones buttons…
> 
> ...


Wow the grain in the wood is just scary spetaculiar….


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*What oil?*

For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
Only AU$9 for the same amount…and readily available at any supermarket…









I tried it and I liked it… it works great, absorbs well, dries fairly swiftly and make the colours of my boards pop… It does not go rancid as some vegetable oils can and I can use it in the kitchen… read I can get it from the kitchen when I run out in the workshop LOL


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


Thanks for the tip, I think I will raid the kitchen today…......(-:


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


Well I'll be…

The Mineral Oil I buy is really cheap… don't remember exactly… but very inexpensive…

Your price must contain SHIPPING from USA to Australia !!

I searched for it and found this.

Thank you Larry…

Will have to try it… I think it costs more that Mineral Oil! LOL


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


So I raided the kitchen, and there was a partial large bottle that had been pushed to the back because it was old. I purloined it and spirited it forthwith to my finishing products shelf…..right next to my Watco stash…and anybody who knows me, understands I have a large stash as well as stock in the company (don't know that for sure, but I bet somewhere in the retirement funds I own some of the company)........(-:

... so now the bottle is proudly residing amongst the big guns for finishing in the shop. I swear I saw that grapeseed oil bottle smile….....(-:

Have a good one…........


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


Cool. Sounds good.
Have to give it a try.

Thanks for the info,
Steve


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


Thanks for the tip Larry. I don't think Mineral Oil is anywhere near that spendy here in the US in a drug store. I got some a while back to soften beeswax, I don't remember in costing enough to get my attention ;-) Always good to have options!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


When I quoted 24 dollars a litre… I extrapolated… over 6 bucks for 250 ml…5 oz bottle. While this does not seem much if you are doing only a few boards… over a larger amount price does come into the equation…


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


Geez Larry, Have you ever tried using Fosters?
Sounds like you have stumbled on a good thing.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


Thanks for the update. I will give it a try. I just bought some Emu oil, I wonder if it would be food safe. I will have to test it.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


Thanks for the tip.
Is it a drying oil like walnut oil or non-drying like mineral oil?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


I get my Mineral Oil from a place like Wal-Mart.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


Emu oil ?
Hah ! You can just use the feathers to whisk it dry ? or the shells to polish the final coat..?
(but seriously..if we have grape seed oil..Emu oil..?)

;-)


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


Now that's information worth knowing - especially for us down under for whom mineral oil is not an every day product. Thanks Larry.

Mind you, I did recently see mineral oil (also labelled as dry cleaning fluid) available in the local Bunnings Warehouse. Not sure whether that is quite the same though.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


well i got curious and rubbed some under my arms …made my arm pit hairs POP,,,,ehhh when you get old them hairs start to disappear, so…make em POP…my wife also says i have this grape Oder sorta now…its made me a bit fruity…sounds English eh roger….....with my pinky extended….


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


OOOhhh..
Griz.. Don't wanna go there with poping hairs….

;-]\\


----------



## ChrisCrafts (Apr 28, 2011)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


Interesting!! I had been using Walnut & Tung Oil at $48USD a Gallon. But I was able to find Grape Seed Oil for $22USD! Can even get free shipping if I buy enough! My question is, does it dry hard like Tung Oil and seal or does it stay moist like Mineral Oil?

After some thorough research into cutting board finishes I found that Mineral Oil is not really the best. I prefer a hard finish like Tung Oil. Some of the studies I have read suggest that a hard finish is less likely to harbor bacteria. Hopefully that doesn't bring out the Mineral Oil fanatics, some folks have a very personal attachment to it


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


Hey Larry, you could add a bit of sugar and see what happens to the contents of that bottle. Might make a good brew.LOL
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


Larry,

Here in the sticks of central Wisconsin, grape seed oil doesn't just appear in every grocery store. After my husband had a heart attack in August, he was told by the dietician (or whatever she's called) that we should use grape seed oil for cooking but after checking several stores, we haven't been able to find it here. Since it's so cheap there, maybe you could send us a gallon! ;-) We'll cook with it and use what's left over to spiffy up our cutting boards!

L/W


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


That will save some money!

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


Grizz - too funny. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


This is good to know. I may try some in place of Danish Oil.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


I've been using Grapeseed Oil for cooking and adding to salads because it is high in anti oxidants and has a higher flaming point than Olive Oil . . . never thought of using it on wood! What an idea . . . would have to try it!  Thanx.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


Will the Grapeseed oil turn rancid after so long??


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


I found a jug of grapeseed oil at TJMAXX yesterday for $10 US for 33 oz (mineral oil $1.84 16 oz). I almost bought it but my wife asked me about the rancid thing. That got me to thinking (bad thing as that hurts my head). We (woodworkers) toute not to use any kind of vegie oil or cooking oil (even olive oil) as it will turn rancid after a bit. Since grapeseed oil is a cooking/salad oil, won't it spoil as well, i.e the expiration date on the label? So, I did not buy it at this time and wanted to ask my fellow LJs their thoughts.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *What oil?*
> 
> For years I used a special oil… Organoil WoodWipe… and then I discovered that the Mineral Oil touted in American blogs was available here as Paraffin Oil… the medical type found in Chemists… they both worked well…but cost between AU$24 and AU$48 per litre…[1 quart]
> Then Ken from Kenscraft put me onto Grape Seed Oil...
> ...


Hey!

I saw it on the shelves of *Trader Joe's *about 2 weeks ago…!!

It's not cheap… will have to look again… the next time I'm in there…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*10 Cheese boards...*

I received an order for 10 cheeseboards… this is only an initial order to see how everything goes…

The boards will be used as part of a marketing strategy by some friends who sell continental sausage and cheese products.. they wish to use the boards to display some of their wares and maybe package the product with a board for sale…

Here is some pics of the glue up… note the items are not finished…






















































This last one is not one of the 10… just a blow in… had some purple heart leaft over so I make a quick weave.









I will post finished boards soon…


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *10 Cheese boards...*
> 
> I received an order for 10 cheeseboards… this is only an initial order to see how everything goes…
> 
> ...


You are a machine, Larry.
Nice work.

Steve


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *10 Cheese boards...*
> 
> I received an order for 10 cheeseboards… this is only an initial order to see how everything goes…
> 
> ...


i see dead cheese boards….......i see walking cheese boards….........there alive…there after me…......ahhhhhhh….help….....run…............boards everywhere….......no larry …i didnt do it….dont whack me with a cheese board…........ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh…....oh wow…what a dream….......beautiful boards larry…......


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *10 Cheese boards...*
> 
> I received an order for 10 cheeseboards… this is only an initial order to see how everything goes…
> 
> ...


Nice variety. You have built up a repetoire of designs that you can crank out on demand.


----------



## DarrylJN (May 20, 2011)

degoose said:


> *10 Cheese boards...*
> 
> I received an order for 10 cheeseboards… this is only an initial order to see how everything goes…
> 
> ...


Great job so far! I would like to see some pics of the finished products.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *10 Cheese boards...*
> 
> I received an order for 10 cheeseboards… this is only an initial order to see how everything goes…
> 
> ...


The man has clamps. LOTs of them. Nice job Larry.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *10 Cheese boards...*
> 
> I received an order for 10 cheeseboards… this is only an initial order to see how everything goes…
> 
> ...


You are an amazing craftsman. You must have elves working for you or you are working all the time. I hope you take time to down a pint or two.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *10 Cheese boards...*
> 
> I received an order for 10 cheeseboards… this is only an initial order to see how everything goes…
> 
> ...


Larry, glad to hear about the potential production work. You've got some really great variety here between this initial run. Keep us posted. Hopefully this order multiplies exponentially going forward.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *10 Cheese boards...*
> 
> I received an order for 10 cheeseboards… this is only an initial order to see how everything goes…
> 
> ...


You have to be cross-eyed after enough of those….! lol


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *10 Cheese boards...*
> 
> I received an order for 10 cheeseboards… this is only an initial order to see how everything goes…
> 
> ...


Trees fear you!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *10 Cheese boards...*
> 
> I received an order for 10 cheeseboards… this is only an initial order to see how everything goes…
> 
> ...


JC Larry, you've got a bloody sausage factory with all this stuff …... don't keep working those Abos so hard.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *10 Cheese boards...*
> 
> I received an order for 10 cheeseboards… this is only an initial order to see how everything goes…
> 
> ...


What a great idea!

Don't forget to get some cheese… just "Say Cheese"... LOL

Really COOL stuff!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *10 Cheese boards...*
> 
> I received an order for 10 cheeseboards… this is only an initial order to see how everything goes…
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *10 Cheese boards...*
> 
> I received an order for 10 cheeseboards… this is only an initial order to see how everything goes…
> 
> ...


Good luck Larry on getting a happy customer.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *10 Cheese boards...*
> 
> I received an order for 10 cheeseboards… this is only an initial order to see how everything goes…
> 
> ...


Great work Larry. You might have to buy some more clamps at that order rate.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*10... sanded ready for oiling...*

Here are the 10 cheeseboards… they have been cut to finished shape and sanded to 320 grit. 



























You can imagine what these look like oiled…
If you can't, I will be oiling and posting as finished projects tomorrow… until then play safe…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *10... sanded ready for oiling...*
> 
> Here are the 10 cheeseboards… they have been cut to finished shape and sanded to 320 grit.
> 
> ...


Those look super. Larry.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *10... sanded ready for oiling...*
> 
> Here are the 10 cheeseboards… they have been cut to finished shape and sanded to 320 grit.
> 
> ...


Great looking boards, Larry… as usual.
Ellen


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *10... sanded ready for oiling...*
> 
> Here are the 10 cheeseboards… they have been cut to finished shape and sanded to 320 grit.
> 
> ...


i always love your designs larry, i wish i could come and work with you for a week, that would be so much fun…speaking of being with you, have you decided to write a book…that is and would be the best nest thing as being with you…..."WOOD WORKING AT ITS BEST, TALES FROM THE AUSTRALIAN SHED " from being self taught to launching a wood working business…....., but im sure you have already thought of what your going to write about…i would buy your book, i love reading of story's like that…...maybe some day huh….grizz


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

degoose said:


> *10... sanded ready for oiling...*
> 
> Here are the 10 cheeseboards… they have been cut to finished shape and sanded to 320 grit.
> 
> ...


Your friends are crazy if they don't order more of these beauties for their business!


----------



## DarrylJN (May 20, 2011)

degoose said:


> *10... sanded ready for oiling...*
> 
> Here are the 10 cheeseboards… they have been cut to finished shape and sanded to 320 grit.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I agree. These are very innovative and and unique designs. I like them all.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *10... sanded ready for oiling...*
> 
> Here are the 10 cheeseboards… they have been cut to finished shape and sanded to 320 grit.
> 
> ...


Looking good, Larry

Lee


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *10... sanded ready for oiling...*
> 
> Here are the 10 cheeseboards… they have been cut to finished shape and sanded to 320 grit.
> 
> ...


Those look really nice. Lot's of zig-zag!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

degoose said:


> *10... sanded ready for oiling...*
> 
> Here are the 10 cheeseboards… they have been cut to finished shape and sanded to 320 grit.
> 
> ...


Larry, time to break for an XXXX or two. BTW, I like um.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *10... sanded ready for oiling...*
> 
> Here are the 10 cheeseboards… they have been cut to finished shape and sanded to 320 grit.
> 
> ...


*Very N I C E !!*


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *10... sanded ready for oiling...*
> 
> Here are the 10 cheeseboards… they have been cut to finished shape and sanded to 320 grit.
> 
> ...


Nice chessboards, Larry.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *10... sanded ready for oiling...*
> 
> Here are the 10 cheeseboards… they have been cut to finished shape and sanded to 320 grit.
> 
> ...


great Larry. What do you use Moble1 or crankcase drain oil


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *10... sanded ready for oiling...*
> 
> Here are the 10 cheeseboards… they have been cut to finished shape and sanded to 320 grit.
> 
> ...


Great variety.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *10... sanded ready for oiling...*
> 
> Here are the 10 cheeseboards… they have been cut to finished shape and sanded to 320 grit.
> 
> ...


Gotta love the chevron and it's variants.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Just a few more..*

I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..









Then cut an oval out of the checker one… and did a second generation glue up on the two at the back.









Sanded and cut to finished shape the two second gen.. and glued up another..[sorry no pic] and cut it into a circle…this one was made with Queensland Maple with chevrons of Maple, Purple Heart and a stripe of Walnut…









The oil finish has been applied to nearly all the cheese boards… I will take some finished shots tomorrow… before they leave the workshop … and then next week at the opening of the Big Pineapple... where they are destined..

After being left deserted for quite a while, the new owner is giving it a refurb and reopening next Saturday… A heritage listed attraction just north of me…


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Just a few more..*
> 
> I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..
> 
> ...


very nice Larry 
i really like the oval one


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Just a few more..*
> 
> I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..
> 
> ...


Yes, very nice!!!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Just a few more..*
> 
> I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..
> 
> ...


Cool… I love the herringbone pattern in any board.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Just a few more..*
> 
> I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..
> 
> ...


Hey Larry another great display of excellence. Looking good.


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Just a few more..*
> 
> I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..
> 
> ...


Loud WOW for each of them, Larry.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Just a few more..*
> 
> I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..
> 
> ...


As always, nicely done Larry.

Lee


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Just a few more..*
> 
> I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..
> 
> ...


Very cool ,Larry!!!!!!!


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Just a few more..*
> 
> I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..
> 
> ...


I like the oval CB, it's a nice change from the standard CB. The Big Pineapple looks like a lot of fun to go. Good Luck at the fair.
-Don


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Just a few more..*
> 
> I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..
> 
> ...


You are a master of the wavy board! Your "extra" boards are all winners.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Just a few more..*
> 
> I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..
> 
> ...


Another nice group of boards Larry. Good luck at the Big Pineapple!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Just a few more..*
> 
> I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..
> 
> ...


Larry,

Beautiful!

I really like the light/dark round one- is that Maple and Walnut?

Lew


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Just a few more..*
> 
> I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..
> 
> ...


Nice work. I can see you taking it to another generation in the near future.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Just a few more..*
> 
> I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..
> 
> ...


More cool stuff!

Man, when you get a bee in your bonnet, you really move out… don't you?

You're popping that stuff out faster than one can pop pills!

You're on a roll! ... and you're rolling!

Good stuff… should sell like hotcakes!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Just a few more..*
> 
> I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..
> 
> ...


Nice boards, Larry.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Just a few more..*
> 
> I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..
> 
> ...


Those are great Larry.

The combination of multiple woods and the zip-zag pop the board nicely.

I love pineapples!


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Just a few more..*
> 
> I decided that it would not hurt to have a few extra… different designs.. so… here are a few more glue ups..
> 
> ...


They're re-opening the Big Pineapple! About time too - from memory, it's been closed a long time. I'm going to have to come back on up to Queensland.

Oh, nice boards too.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Can you glue end grain to long grain...*

When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..

Long grain to long grain is fine, due to the fact that timber contracts and expands across the grain.. more than with the grain…

End grain to endgrain makes for a very poor glue joint [without some mechanical faster]...and you must be aware that movement can cause a joint to fail.. this is generally true when gluing long grain to endgrain… However….

Quite a while ago, I made this piece and as you can see it is endgrain to long grain … and most people would have expected it to break itself apart at the very least…

I just checked and I made this over one year ago…









This would be true with a larger item such as a table.. but…. with small pieces similar to the ones used in this cutting board… the amount of movement is quite negligible … hence the fact that this item has held up over many months… in various extremes of temperature and humidity…









Here we can see a close up of the nice tight glue lines…









I could waffle on about the mechanics of glues and how their bonds work… but suffice to say the proof is in the pudding …or how the glue holds…

I only use Titebond III and have not had any problems… so I hope this is some help to those who asked about this type of glue up…


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


i don't know, pudding or not pudding…. i have relatively small pieces (maybe twice as large as this one) that tore themselves apart. might also have to do with the finish, the type of timber, etc. with this piece specifically the pieces are not 90 degrees to one another so maybe the stress finds another way to move. my failed pieces were also titebod III glued. go figure…. how was christchurch BTW? i heard you had lousy weather most of the time.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


Larry the key here is the tight fit and the size of the unit as you have stated. Having parallel surfaces is rule no. 1 and would like to add not to over tighten clamp as to leave very little glue for bonding. Nice post my friend very informative insight…BC


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


I have also made some things with glue-ups that "shouldn't" be done. No failures yet. Though I don't let the questionable ones get too far from home. Time will tell.
Here is one example:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/41991


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


I just went to the "Titebond website and here is what I found;
The strength of end grain joints can be improved if the "open" end grain is first sized. A sizing mixture may be made by mixing one part to two parts water to one part glue. Place the sizing mixture on the end grain. Let it soak in for no more than two minutes, and then continue with a regular application of glue.
When different wood species are used in a project, it is important that all woods have the same moisture content. Storing all the wood together in the same warm, dry location before beginning the project will help all the wood reach the same moisture content.
Nice blog info Larry, I have yet had to glueup an endgrain to longgrain. I will definetly keep this info in mind.
-Don


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


Interesting to see this after a year. It looks brand new.

Triangles tend to be a strong geometric shape and I wonder if that has helped as well in keeping everything together? Just thinking that with a triangular setup, where something might want to pull apart, there's something on the other side that's pushing against it, or at least helping to offset the force of the pulling?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


L. grain to E. grain can work, but it has its limits. I limit mine to about 4"-5" and it seems to do well. Many many other factors can affect it though. Looks like Larry found one that works for him. Thanks for posting Larry.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


Larry. I'm a fan of Titebond III too. Especially if there is chance the piece may get wet. If you seal the board well, you can minimize the movement if the wood does not feel the change in humidity that much.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


To answer the 90 degree comment… I have made a lot and I do mean a lot of weaves… normal, open and tight… and not one has let go…I can understand when there are two or more pieces holding another piece in but in the tight weave all are square… and let us not forget the chessboard… there must be gazillions of these out there … all or most still surviving…some for *many decades.*...
I have tumbling block designs at 60 degrees and they have held up over time… some for *many years*... Must be just darn lucky…


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


Some 35 years ago when I was young and foolish, I glued 3" x 3/4" flat mitred cherry legs together using carpenter's glue. This was for a low end table. I used a rubbed joint, no clamps, just let them sit on waxed paper in a u shape (top rail, two legs) for a day.
Every year I expect them to fall apart but I can still pick up the table by the feet and press with all my might inwards. Nothing doing. Just keep the faith that says to me.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


Don't forget the cut of the wood itself… this piece looks to be almost all quarter/rift sawn. That type of grain is WAY more stable and I bet that adds quite a bit to the stability.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


Nice post Larry.

although TBIII is king, I still used biscuits when I assembled my ZigZag board.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry ;-)


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


very nice, tight bond 3 is da good seuff.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry, interesting post. You need stock in Titebond, just like I need stock in Watco….....(-:

Actually, I have used a fair amount of Titebond III over the last two years and really like it. Have a good one, I am off on vacation….......

Later….....


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


Larry, wonderful design and simplicity in construction! A New "mouse trap" so to speak… Thinking inside & OUTSIDE of the box ALL the time!

Thank you.


----------



## CodyJames (Oct 24, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


Not to sound stupid, but its because I am a hobbyist rather than a professional, but, I like when stuff breaks, cause then I get a chance to modify and learn. This mostly includes stuff that has been engineered and or manufactured outside of this house by others. Sometimes they provide examples of a great working joint, sometimes they show examples of what NOT to do. Other times I learn from my own darned fool mistakes and learn what not to do, most times i find the wood fails, not the joint itself and that is because of my trying to make the wood do something that the physics and properties of that wood, just won't allow.

Titebond III fan here as well.


----------



## VikArggo (Nov 14, 2013)

degoose said:


> *Can you glue end grain to long grain...*
> 
> When gluing timber it is important to take into consideration grain direction..
> 
> ...


"Long grain to long grain is fine, due to the fact that timber contracts and expands across the grain .. more than with the grain …" This is true. But it is also possible and in the initial stage to reduce the risk, such as using a microwave moisture system.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Today...*

Yesterday I was a little busy…. I ripped and glued up some blanks for some boards…no pics but they were just simple laminations…

Today when the glue was set I took them out of the clamps and made the secondary cuts and got ready for the next glue up…

Here are a few Camphor Laurel end grain boards..









Not glued up yet..









A smaller version to go as a pair… maybe…









Can't wait for the glue up… and sanding… then a coat of oil to pop this magnificent grain…









This weave board is going to be larger than usual…









And one with a little curve section for fun…


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Today...*
> 
> Yesterday I was a little busy…. I ripped and glued up some blanks for some boards…no pics but they were just simple laminations…
> 
> ...


Imagination gose wild in first and second boards. I can not wait to see them finished.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Today...*
> 
> Yesterday I was a little busy…. I ripped and glued up some blanks for some boards…no pics but they were just simple laminations…
> 
> ...


Talent + great wood = a thing of beauty!
You continue to outdo yourself in the creativity department, Larry.
Ellen


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Today...*
> 
> Yesterday I was a little busy…. I ripped and glued up some blanks for some boards…no pics but they were just simple laminations…
> 
> ...


That camphor laurel grain is already spectacular without finish. Looking forward to seeing it come to life once your finished with it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Today...*
> 
> Yesterday I was a little busy…. I ripped and glued up some blanks for some boards…no pics but they were just simple laminations…
> 
> ...


All always fantastic work and super wood.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Today...*
> 
> Yesterday I was a little busy…. I ripped and glued up some blanks for some boards…no pics but they were just simple laminations…
> 
> ...


Interesting to see green wood. Also very much like the curved work, Larry.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Today...*
> 
> Yesterday I was a little busy…. I ripped and glued up some blanks for some boards…no pics but they were just simple laminations…
> 
> ...


Wild colors in that first board.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Today...*
> 
> Yesterday I was a little busy…. I ripped and glued up some blanks for some boards…no pics but they were just simple laminations…
> 
> ...


how do you glue up that weave board?


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Today...*
> 
> Yesterday I was a little busy…. I ripped and glued up some blanks for some boards…no pics but they were just simple laminations…
> 
> ...


Looks good, Larry.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Today...*
> 
> Yesterday I was a little busy…. I ripped and glued up some blanks for some boards…no pics but they were just simple laminations…
> 
> ...


Back in the saddle again my friend, the woods are beauty to say the least…BC


----------



## flippedcracker (Sep 7, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Today...*
> 
> Yesterday I was a little busy…. I ripped and glued up some blanks for some boards…no pics but they were just simple laminations…
> 
> ...


I love the weaved board.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Today...*
> 
> Yesterday I was a little busy…. I ripped and glued up some blanks for some boards…no pics but they were just simple laminations…
> 
> ...


Great work Larry.

The grain is terrific. Was that green wood?

That weave borad is going to be great


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Today...*
> 
> Yesterday I was a little busy…. I ripped and glued up some blanks for some boards…no pics but they were just simple laminations…
> 
> ...


As USUAL, Super COOL stuff!

One of a kind creations demand more than their worth…

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Today...*
> 
> Yesterday I was a little busy…. I ripped and glued up some blanks for some boards…no pics but they were just simple laminations…
> 
> ...


I'm a little dizzy with that last one!!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Today...*
> 
> Yesterday I was a little busy…. I ripped and glued up some blanks for some boards…no pics but they were just simple laminations…
> 
> ...


You have been busy. Nice jobs


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*

As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
Deb and I went up to the Grand Re-Opening to have a look [and take some pics for you to see]









That is the Big Pineapple… a tourist attraction since before I was born… or nearly…









Some outside shots…









There is also an inside undercover area where Richard and Julie have their Continental Sausages [salamis] and Cheeses… so having my boards there is relevant…[they checked with the organisers first and got the OK]









That's Richard…

A new counter has been ordered and some of my boards will make it onto the counter at the front as well as decorating the back wall..


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


Neat.

That is the biggest pineapple I have ever seen. Yikes.

Good for you, good for business.
Steve


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


Wow, that is a big Pineapple.

I have a feeling you'll do real well with this, Larry.

Lee


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


Make a serious Pina with that baby.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


that pineapple looks like a sure thing
for a pineapple board
done in the style of your tumbling blocks
log glue-up
it is hexagonal as is the tumbling block one

just add a tuft handle
and you will have a great sale 
from this place to the tourists
maybe their logo and name burnt in

i see many of my favorite boards there already

good on you mate


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


Wow.

You need the ultimate chopping board to cut that pineapple mate !!

Have good business


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


That' a pinaple I would love to dive in 

Great display you got there and it does complement the salmai and cheese stand.

Hope you do really well.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


Your pieces really stand out. I'm sure this will get you more orders. I agree with "Patron" about a pineapple serving dish with a concaved center. Best wishes
-Don


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


Quite a Show!

Quite a Pineapple!

Hope you did good…


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


That looks like a good variety in your display.
Good luck.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


Kudos Larry!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


Larry: Looks like a great sales venue.

Good luck. Are they purchasing them from you or is it being handled on consignment?


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


We have the big Enchilada where I come from!!!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


Someone get the vodka … theres pineapple water to be made. Ill do the drinking and you keep up the good work degoose. Good luck on the sales.


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


It looks the Yankees have not seen yet the Big Banana, The Big Merino, The Big Orange or your favourite, I think, The Big VB Can. Let me invite them to see more big stuff in Australia by clicking on http://www.wilmap.com.au/bigstuff/default.htm
And well done, Larry. Wish you all success.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


The Big Cow and the Big Mower and the Big Prawn…


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


yes the only thing i got around here is Big Bills lol


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


larry your work deserves to be out there, and as hard as you have worked, i hope they sell like hot cakes…...i bet they will..speaking of hot cakes…hhhmmmmm…i think the next time my shop stove gets lite…there will be some flipping of the flap jacks…butter and syrup…of coarse….lol…......


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Big Pineapple Farmers Market.*
> 
> As you may have read from a previous post, I had an order for some cheese boards to be sold at a farmers market at the Big Pineapple on the Sunshine Coast…
> Richard and Julie came by the workshop and perused my stock and in the end there were quite a few boards ordered including a few chopping boards and some sushi boards. [17 items all up]
> ...


Way to go Sam - just to prove that it's not only Texas where things are on the big side.

I can add a few more - the big mango (Bowen), the big lobster (Matilda petrol station somewhere on the Bruce highway in Qld) and doesn't Tamworth have a big guitar? And there are many others as you know.

We stopped outside the big orange last year, but it was closed.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Abstract....*

Well, this turned out kinda like an abstract painting from the 70's…

It started out as stripes.. cut for chevrons and cut one again in the opposite direction… then cut into an oval..









Not quite finished but you get the idea..

And here is a small sample of what is happening in the workshop at the moment…








This will be a sushi board.. need to drill a hole..








This Purple Heart board with Hoop Pine stripes is off to Saudi Arabia…









A small chevron board… Jarrah, PH and Huon Pine..









More intitial glue ups…









These will be 2nd and 3rd generation boards when they are finished…


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Abstract....*
> 
> Well, this turned out kinda like an abstract painting from the 70's…
> 
> ...


I really like the abstract board.
I look forward to the multi-gen boards.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Abstract....*
> 
> Well, this turned out kinda like an abstract painting from the 70's…
> 
> ...


I remember (I think I remember) seeing something like that first one back in my "Hippy" days.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Abstract....*
> 
> Well, this turned out kinda like an abstract painting from the 70's…
> 
> ...


It looks like a maze. I keep wanting to follow the pattern.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Abstract....*
> 
> Well, this turned out kinda like an abstract painting from the 70's…
> 
> ...


Larry: I assume that the reasons you glueups are angled and not straight is because you plan on cutting those boards at an angle.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Abstract....*
> 
> Well, this turned out kinda like an abstract painting from the 70's…
> 
> ...


Looks like you need that big pot of glue Larry. Nice work on the boards.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Abstract....*
> 
> Well, this turned out kinda like an abstract painting from the 70's…
> 
> ...


fantabulistic and very cool too.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Abstract....*
> 
> Well, this turned out kinda like an abstract painting from the 70's…
> 
> ...


Dang, how many clamps do you own???


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Abstract....*
> 
> Well, this turned out kinda like an abstract painting from the 70's…
> 
> ...


Geez Larry, seems like everyday there are new boards coming out of your shop. How boards a day do you start or even finish (approximatly)? I am always amazed at your creations. Hows the Etsy shop going?


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Abstract....*
> 
> Well, this turned out kinda like an abstract painting from the 70's…
> 
> ...


That oval board looks so neat!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Abstract....*
> 
> Well, this turned out kinda like an abstract painting from the 70's…
> 
> ...


Nice board, Larry.


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Abstract....*
> 
> Well, this turned out kinda like an abstract painting from the 70's…
> 
> ...


Now if you have any problem, Larry, ask Snookie.
I wish I was your neighbour to collect offcuts from you


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Abstract....*
> 
> Well, this turned out kinda like an abstract painting from the 70's…
> 
> ...


That "abstract board" looks very different. It does look great though.
The purple heart one will be fantastic when done.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Abstract....*
> 
> Well, this turned out kinda like an abstract painting from the 70's…
> 
> ...


Nice boards there Larry, I've been making a couple too. A year ago I thought cutting boards….
how boring. But after making a few I really enjoy making them, and I think about all the great diffrent
designs. And I see your shop is full of great looking works under construction. Keep the good work
up mister!!!!!!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Abstract....*
> 
> Well, this turned out kinda like an abstract painting from the 70's…
> 
> ...


It's getting hard to keep current with your designs, Larry.

Very nice work.

Lee


----------

